# Score this buck please



## rose (Jun 27, 2006)

Can someone please estimate the score of this buck. Thanks!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*4.5-LOW 40'S-HE'S A STUD....*


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm going with 125. Great double throat patch, would make a great mount.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

mid to high 120s


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful deer! Seems to be a Very Healthy year for deer!


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

4.5 and 132


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

4.5 129


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Really guys?

That deer is better than 120's, I am going to say gross 140ish, and net mid 130s!

I am going to say either 4 or 5 on the age


----------



## Speckfish (Oct 14, 2004)

3.5 yrs 120"-130"


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Pretty buck! low 140's


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'm with Chunky...Great buck



Chunky said:


> Really guys?
> 
> That deer is better than 120's, I am going to say gross 140ish, and net mid 130s!
> 
> I am going to say either 4 or 5 on the age


----------



## Waterdawg101 (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree with chunky. That's a grew buck. I say 143 7/8.


----------



## buck152 (Mar 19, 2006)

133


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*I would say......middle 130's*

*Nice Lookng Deer!*


----------

